# How often do you shampoo?



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2013)

People say it's bad to shampoo your hair every day but it feels weird if I don't.  I kind of want to stop doing it so much but then I feel unclean.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2013)

Once a day, sometimes even twice a day;

Idc my hair is healthy so obv its not ruining it


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 14, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Once a day, sometimes even twice a day;
> 
> Idc my hair is healthy so obv its not ruining it



Twice a day?  That's no good.  I used to let it soak in my hair for the rest of the shower but I stopped doing that when I heard it's bad to shampoo a lot.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Twice a day?  That's no good.  I used to let it soak in my hair for the rest of the shower but I stopped doing that when I heard it's bad to shampoo a lot.



I also let it soak into my hair LOL

oops #yolo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2013)

Every day. Too much of a germaphobe to go without washing my body & hair.


----------



## Pizza Prince (Apr 14, 2013)

Normally everyday, but lately I've been trying to do it every other day since I heard it can make your hair less greasy/scalp less dry/etc.
I shower everyday though!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2013)

Every day. Once.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2013)

Every day, twice at most if I ran through mud or something. If it's having any negative effects, I think it only compounds what the stress is doing to my hair a little.


----------



## Sora (Apr 14, 2013)

Once a day.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 14, 2013)

I shower every day, but it's necessary for me to cover up my hair every other day, because it looks disgusting if I wash it every day. On the days I don't get to wash it, I have to wrap it up in a towel to keep the water from hitting it. If I end up washing it every day, my hair starts to break and my scalp dries out.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Apr 14, 2013)

I normally shampoo every day, even though that can be a no-no for curly hair. I always make sure to condition it after shampooing though. Conditioner is wonderful. It makes brushing my hair painless.
The main reason I do that is because I hate not showering, and I hate having hair product left over from two days before because it starts looking like dandruff after a while.... or it makes my hair look kinda greasy. It also makes my scalp itchy.
I would just not use hair product, but my hair would be a frizzy, poofy mess without it.

I'm considering not shampooing anymore and just wetting my hair in the shower instead. We'll see how that goes I guess.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> People say it's bad to shampoo your hair every day but it feels weird if I don't.  I kind of want to stop doing it so much but then I feel unclean.



This is how I feel.



Bacon Boy said:


> Every day. Too much of a germaphobe to go without washing my body & hair.



SAME HERE


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 15, 2013)

I wash my hair twice a week. I usually wear a shower cap when I don't wash my hair. My hair seems to be healthier looking when I don't get it wet every day for some reason.

I use dandruff shampoo and conditioner. It doesn't help that much. One might say that's because I wash my hair twice a week. But when I used to wash my hair every day my scalp always seemed to be worse and dried out more often. Honestly for me it seems that it's healthier to not be washing every day. My hair is just as clean as it ever is and washing every day was just a waste of shampoo and conditioner for me.

My brother, on the other hand, likes to take two showers a day sometimes. And he uses two different brands of shampoo and conditioner. And he uses way too much and leaves globs of the stuff on the floor of the shower. And he has dry scalp problems and oily hair problems... which is why he interchangeably uses two different brands of shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 15, 2013)

Shampoo + Conditioner every day unless I forget to do it. I kind of have a routine in the shower so I almost never forget.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 15, 2013)

Once a day, my hair gets greasy if I leave it any longer.

But you're right, the less you wash it, the better it is for your hair.  They say that after about 6 weeks of not washing it, your hair will regulate itself and you won't need to touch it.  No shampoo, no conditioner and no hassle - shiny, healthy, non-greasy hair, but there's no way I could do that.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 16, 2013)

I usually try to shower every other day or more if I can (I wash my hair at least once every time, twice if it is really greasy when I get in) but I would shower every day if I could shower before school. I can't because my brother always does, and we only have one bathroom in our whole house. If we installed another bathroom our water pressure issues would make it so neither of us would barely get a drop of water for our shower. Obviously not making for a very good shower. But yeah I feel gross all the time but I can't shower before school, and after school I am loaded with homework, and when I get my homework done I have dinner, and when I finish dinner I am tired, and when I am tired I go to bed. Makes it so I forget to take a shower. I know it sounds terrible and disgusting but it's true  If I wash my hair too much my scalp gets itchy and flaky and then people at school start thinking weird things of me like I have lice or something and I obviously don't. I just hate feeling gross... I have self confidence issues sometimes as you can tell ._.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 16, 2013)

Every time I shower, which is every day or every other day.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 16, 2013)

Every other day.

I normally take one or two showers a day depending on the day, but my hair used to get really oily and gross when I washed it every day.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe once or twice a month.

EDIT: I feel I should clarify that I was just joking with this post, I usually try to wash every day.


----------



## Mary (Apr 16, 2013)

Every day, 5:00 AM.


----------



## Kip (Apr 16, 2013)

Once a week cause if i do shampoo more then my hair starts getting thin and falls out. Its prolly just my current shampoo or my diet though.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 16, 2013)

I do it once a day, but I used to do it twice a day. 
Benefits of shampooing your hair once a day: It is generally cleaner every day, usually looks better
Benefits of shampooing your hair every two days: It takes longer for your hair to get as dirty as it would from regularly showering once a day and then missing a day. Your scalp produces natural oils that are good for your hair, and by washing it every OTHER day, you aren't washing them out as often. 
(Sources: I'm a doctor)


----------



## Ghebu (Apr 17, 2013)

Once a day! I feel like dirty if I don't. Well maybe shampooing everyday may damage long hair, short hair regrows faster than they ruins.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 17, 2013)

On average, probably 4-5 times a week. I try to do it every other day but sometimes my hair feels dirty and I wash it more often. I have long hair and washing it too often seems to damage it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 17, 2013)

Every time I shower. I don't necessarily shower everyday though.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 17, 2013)

I shampoo my hair every other day, but I shower everyday so I wear my shower cap... I only use hair conditioner if I'm going somewhere nice... I find that if I shower everyday over time my hair goes all funny, like it starts becoming more straw like and my scalp gets more itchy, so every other day is a better alternative, even if some people call me a skank (Why?) because of it...


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 17, 2013)

Shampoo and conditioner, every day.


----------



## Octavia (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm surprised a majority of you shampoo/condition every day. Those who feel their hair is greasy/too dry unless they do, that's more than likely why. 

I only shampoo/condition 3 - 4 times a week with cold water. This doesn't include washing the body. I noticed my hair is a lot more shiny and healthier looking than when I was doing it every day. The transition is uncomfortable, but imagine those who do the no 'poo method.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 17, 2013)

Every other day. If it feels oily, I wash it. If its not, I don't. I have curly hair so it really depends on whether I curl or straighten it. I find straightening it makes it oily faster.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2013)

Once a day. I dont know if its just my family or everyone, but my hair gets greasy/oily. And can be a major cause to increase in acne


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Every time I shower. I don't necessarily shower everyday though.



I second this notion.


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Dec 13, 2014)

Every other weak 

It's just because African American hair doesn't produce as much oils , 
Not like I never wash my hair though. 
Sometimes once a weak during summer.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 13, 2014)

Every 2-3 days. I have wavy/curly hair and if I shampoo too much it gets dry and my curls look weird and damaged.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Dec 13, 2014)

I wash mine mostly everyday if not it's unmanageable. For those who don't want to wash everyday, but still keep it clean you can use dry shampoo  but I honestly don't know if dry shampoo is as bad as regular shampoo >.<


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 13, 2014)

Every time I shower, which is every day or every other day if I have nothing to do. I've tried waiting longer in between shampooing but my hair just gets greasy quickly anyway so it doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 13, 2014)

I wash my hair like once a week. I use conditioner like every 3 days though because my hair tends to get really unruly and knotted up if I don't.

I dont know, my hair never gets ~greasy~ which is nice I guess


----------



## Saylor (Dec 13, 2014)

Every like one and a half days...sometimes it's every day and others it's every other day, my hair is kinda unpredictable so it depends.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 13, 2014)

If I don't wash my hair everyday it gets greasy and looks gross, so I make a point of washing it, shampooing and conditioning, everyday. 

My hair is really unhealthy right now because it's been a full year since I last had it cut and my ends are dead :-( I'll be fixing that soon though


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 13, 2014)

Every 2-3 days. It doesn't really matter to me since my hair always feels soft and shiny for some reason. It's probably because I have short, straight hair.


----------



## Syd (Dec 13, 2014)

every other day c:


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 13, 2014)

Every 2-3 days. Honestly, shampooing your hair everyday isn't good...


----------



## matt (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> People say it's bad to shampoo your hair every day but it feels weird if I don't.  I kind of want to stop doing it so much but then I feel unclean.



Me too, I try to wash my hair every Morning


----------



## SockHead (Dec 13, 2014)

i poo once, maybe twice a day!


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 13, 2014)

Everyday? ;; Gosh guys it's not healthy to wash your hair everyday.  That's why I wash mine every other day. My hair is really healthy as a result so I don't need to do it like everyday, even if I do straighten/blow dry my hair. So my hair can last those days feeling really nice and soft!

I do really enjoy washing my hair though. It's fun, and makes me feel all clean and stuff. But it just takes me forever to do it because I have long, thick hair, so I use conditioner too. If I didn't have conditioner I don't know how I'd survive...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

every other day or every 2 days.. i have pretty thick hair so I have to do it more often


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 13, 2014)

Himari said:


> Everyday? ;; Gosh guys *it's not healthy to wash your hair everyday.*  That's why I wash mine every other day. My hair is really healthy as a result so I don't need to do it like everyday, even if I do straighten/blow dry my hair. So my hair can last those days feeling really nice and soft!



But everyone's hair is different, too? Different textures call for different maintenance. How hard/soft your water is plays a big role in it, too.
Likewise, my skin care routine probably wouldn't work for you. 

I shampoo every day, sometimes twice a day, and it's still full and soft and healthy. It gets too greasy if I don't - NOT because I 'wash it too much' - because we have really soft well water, which makes your hair and skin greasy if you don't use the right products. :v


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

I do mine like every 3 days C: my hair doesn't go oily, it goes softer over the days- i don't even know


----------



## f11 (Dec 13, 2014)

Animalcrossingtrader said:


> Every other weak
> 
> It's just because African American hair doesn't produce as much oils ,
> Not like I never wash my hair though.
> Sometimes once a weak during summer.


this. Every other week for me.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 13, 2014)

I wash my hair every other day.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

Every day or every 2 days. I usually do it almost everyday during the Summer because I sweat more and my hair usually feels uncomfortable after.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 13, 2014)

I shower every day, but I wash my hair every other day. I put on a shower cap if I'm not shampooing/conditioning. c:


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 13, 2014)

I try for every other day but sometimes will do everyday. Any bit of "oiliness" in my hair makes me super conscious and it doesn't sit well with me. XD


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

i voted other. im a rebel hehe
Every time I take a shower. I don't keep track


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 13, 2014)

Every other day. If it happens to get too greasy, I just use dry shampoo in between.


----------



## Hyasynth (Dec 13, 2014)

Every week. My hair gets all spongy and dry if I wash it too often, which is fine by me because I have too much hair and too little patience. 

I also don't use conditioner because my hair will cling to it for dear life and requires way too much water to rinse it off. I started using some of that olive oil serum in the green bottle prior to blow drying and my hair _loves_ it.


----------



## Improv (Dec 13, 2014)

Every day. My hair gets greasy overnight, so I shower in the morning & wash my hair 365 days of the year.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 13, 2014)

Tbh I shampoo mine once a week. I shower daily but shampoo strips colour from your hair.. I have pink in my hair so I want it to last as long as possible c:


----------



## JCnator (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I use shampoo on every other day. It only takes 1.5 days for my hair to become less dense and greasy, but I'd also like to not waste much of shampoo. I should be thankful that my haircut is short and that I use Head & Shoulders brand, so I won't have to buy another one until a month or so.


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 13, 2014)

Normally every other day but I'll push it three days occasionally if I oversleep or am too lazy/not going anywhere important. Thank god for hats. #universitylife

I can't shower everyday or else my skin dries out too much. Not just my scalp. Hooray for eczema.

For those saying their hair gets greasy after a day, it'd be interesting to think about pushing time in between shampoos longer. Shampoo cleans your hair but it strips it of its natural oils. Your body in turn produces more to compensate. Hence getting greasy hair faster. The less times you wash the oil out of your hair with something stronger than just water, the less your body will want to compensate for that lost oil.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 13, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Tbh I shampoo mine once a week. I shower daily but shampoo strips colour from your hair.. I have pink in my hair so I want it to last as long as possible c:



It's not your shampoo, it's your water temp. They make color-tinted shampoos and conditioners for a reason  (they have "color-safe" options as well, but not all of them are. Sulfates are the key problem.)

Anyhow. I dye mine red -- red molecules are the LARGEST so they strip out fast, so I totally understand your problem with pink. But pink is only semi-permanent so it's going to fade no matter what you do.

Wash it in cold water (preferably every 3 days, but more often obviously if your hair is the type to get oily/greasy fast) and you'll be fine.
Wash it in hot water and it "opens" the hair shafts (much like how hot water/steam opens your pores?) and that lets the color wash away.

Obviously cold showers suck, so just lean over your sink/bathtub to wash your hair in cold water if you really wanna preserve the color. It's your best bet. No need to sacrifice shampooing. c:


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 13, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> It's not your shampoo, it's your water temp. They make color-tinted shampoos and conditioners for a reason  (they have "color-safe" options as well, but not all of them are. Sulfates are the key problem.)
> 
> Anyhow. I dye mine red -- red molecules are the LARGEST so they strip out fast, so I totally understand your problem with pink. But pink is only semi-permanent so it's going to fade no matter what you do.
> 
> ...



I've used "colour protecting" shampoos before but it's the lathering that strips it :c I also see what you mean about the water temp though! I'll try it next time :3


----------



## Princess (Dec 13, 2014)

Every four days but usually once a week, my hair can't handle it more.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 13, 2014)

i shower every other day but recently, ive been washing my hair 2-3 times each shower rather than just 1.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 13, 2014)

Shower every day, shampoo every other day.  I have roughly 3 feet of highlighted blond hair, so shampooing every day would probably destroy the integrity and I'd end up with tons of breakage and dryness.  I also only use sulfate-free shampoo and deep condition once a week.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 13, 2014)

I voted once a week, which is what I usually do.
Otherwise, it depends when I have time to wash them twice a week (when I'm on holidays or when I have to attend to events).

It depends on each person hair. My hair is thick and it takes some time before they feel greasy (about 4 days or so)


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

Every morning.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Dec 14, 2014)

A couple of times a week. My hair gets super dull if I wash it too often, but by the same token it gets dirty looking really fast. Dry shampoo has basically become my hair savior.


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 14, 2014)

Every 3rd day, I am using Organix shampoo, conditioner and oil everytime. Makes my hair lots smoother, I also using a special wet brush so it wont damage my hair to much. To bad Organix dosen't exists here in sweden so I had to let babe to send some sometimes. They last like 4 months for me, I got very long hair so thats great!


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2014)

I tend to leave 2-4 days between washing. 

I used to have to wash it daily, but over summer deliberately tried prolonging it between washes. At first it was awful, but by the end of summer I guess it had adjusted to it and now looks fine if I leave it a couple of days.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> People say it's bad to shampoo your hair every day but it feels weird if I don't.  I kind of want to stop doing it so much but then I feel unclean.



Me too man, we are soul mates.


----------



## unravel (Dec 14, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> People say it's bad to shampoo your hair every day but it feels weird if I don't.  I kind of want to stop doing it so much but then I feel unclean.



I feel ya bro


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah, I shampoo my hair every other day. I used to do it every day, but then I realized that it dries your hair out and washes all of the natural oils out of it. Now I use dry shampoo in between washes to keep the clean feeling (not on my scalp though). I only condition the ends of my hair too, rather than my scalp to keep it from getting as greasy on the second day.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 14, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Yeah, I shampoo my hair every other day. I used to do it every day, but then I realized that it dries your hair out and washes all of the natural oils out of it. Now I use dry shampoo in between washes to keep the clean feeling (not on my scalp though). I only condition the ends of my hair too, rather than my scalp to keep it from getting as greasy on the second day.



long hair dont care??


----------



## canadasquare (Dec 14, 2014)

Every other day


----------



## mariop476 (Dec 14, 2014)

I do it every other day or so.  I can't stand it when my hair gets greasy.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> long hair dont care??



My hair is my soul.


----------



## ACNiko (Dec 14, 2014)

I have to shampoo my hair every day because it gets greasy.


----------



## biker (Dec 14, 2014)

3x a week. My hair is too long and too troublesome to deal with.


----------



## Fossildude747 (Dec 14, 2014)

I do everyday unless I don't have time because I woke up late. But that barely happens.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 14, 2014)

Everyday. I would do it every other day, but I have blunt bangs and they look greasy faster than the rest of my hair. :c I have really dry hair right now though due to the cold weather and I cannot seem to find a way to treat it.


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 14, 2014)

Considering my hair doesn't make oils as fast, every other week. My hair doesn't get oily and gross until a little over the second week. Although, if it's been a rough sports season or i've been working out a bunch i'll wash it that week.


----------



## CR33P (Dec 14, 2014)

what i thought only girls didn't shampoo daily
i sweat daily though so i would feel filthy if i didn't


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Once a day. I have heard the same thing about dry scalps and greasy hair, but I've never had a problem with it so Im all: "Why fix what isn't broken?"


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 14, 2014)

Never.


----------



## euroR (Dec 14, 2014)

with wax/clay and hair spray on everyday . i cant go a day without shampooing my hair


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 14, 2014)

once a day or every other day.
my hair gets oily really easily. idk if its because its long or because its just... oily.
so yeah, i would start to feel weird the second day if i dont shampoo. ;(


----------



## Aradai (Dec 14, 2014)

every week on sundays.
when i was 7 i used to shampoo my hair every day but then it started to fall out in strands rip.
since then i have never dared to do that again.


----------



## piplupx3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Once a day, every day. I know that shampooing your hair every day is bad, but I seriously can't help it. I've tried washing it every other day a couple of times but I can never stick with it because I always end up feeling gross and unclean! I try to use a little shampoo though. I have long, wavy hair and I just don't like going out without washing it.


----------



## Hipster (Dec 14, 2014)

I have to everytime I get in the shower because I have very thick hair..


----------



## Beary (Dec 14, 2014)

Once a week
_I am a dirty dirty child_


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 15, 2014)

One a week. I never washed it daily, and I really can't understand people that do. How do you have the time to wash and style hair every single day? I have to plan time around it. Plus that is so unhealthy for your hair. Natural oils are good oils.


----------



## Cou (Dec 15, 2014)

everyday, and yeah people always tell me it's bad to shampoo everyday but i feel worse when i don't..


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 15, 2014)

I do it everyday. It is really a part of my showering routine.


----------



## oranje (Dec 15, 2014)

I tend to add shampoo everyday, but I did hear that it wasn't healthy for you since it dries out your scalp. That's why I use Head and Shoulders since it doesn't dry your head. I haven't had a problem since I've used it.


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 15, 2014)

I used to shampoo every two days, but for the past year or so, I've had to shampoo every day as I feel like my hair is so unclean if I don't. Most people I know say that it isn't good to wash your hair every day because it can wash the natural oils out of your hair, but I just can't help it.

For the past month or so now, though, I've been trying to get back into the routine of washing it every two days. It's quite hard as I feel like my hair gets mega greasy & horrible when I try, but I know if I do get back into that routine, my hair won't look as bad after a while.


----------



## Lassy (Dec 15, 2014)

Once every two days, and if my hair is really greasy, then everyday. Washing your hair everyday may damage it.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 15, 2014)

every other day


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> One a week. I never washed it daily, and I really can't understand people that do. How do you have the time to wash and style hair every single day? I have to plan time around it. Plus that is so unhealthy for your hair. Natural oils are good oils.



How long does it take to wash hair -_-


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 15, 2014)

I shower once every day unless I'm super tired after getting home. (That's not often though)

Other than that,I don't need to wash my hair every day. :/
I am mixed (black/white) and I have naturally curly/poofy hair. 
If I wash it every day, it becomes super dry because water takes all the moisture out. Generally curly hair does not tend to get oily (there are exceptions!), as a result less oil means less dirt attracted to the hair and therefore less need to wash hair.
I shampoo my hair once every week and I put moisturizer in it every week as well.


----------



## macuppie (Dec 15, 2014)

OMG I THOUGHT THAT IT WAS ANIMAL CROSSING
I shampoo my hair usually every other day. 
I put never because I thought it was for acnl >_<


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> How long does it take to wash hair -_-


Well:
-Shampoo
-Conditioner
OR
Conditioning treatment if I am due for it, which takes loner
-Detangle as I condition
-Let the conditioner sit (I usually use that time to shave to help save some time)
-Towel dry a bit
-Distribute argan oil through the hair evenly
-Towel dry in a towel turban
-Blow dry a bit if I am in a rush, this means heat protectant must be distributed and the hair will be frizzy later so I need to come up with a way to pull it back
OR
Let it air dry which can take all day and the hair must be down or it will not dry in the middle
-Potentially straighten, which again includes heat protectant evenly distributed through my hair and takes about half an hour
-I always have to somehow dry/straighten my bans which takes about 5 - 7 minutes

So it takes a good while any time I wash my hair.


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Dec 15, 2014)

If you keep your hair short, it's fine to shampoo it everyday because you keep having new hair grow in and cutting off the old hair pretty often. But if your hair is longer, you keep the same hair for longer, and then the damage of frequent shampooing will accumulate over time, so it's better to not do it too often.


----------



## Princess (Dec 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> How long does it take to wash hair -_-



actually quite a bit if you have thick hair like mine or Jess' lol

also add in time due to length


----------



## Praesilith (Dec 16, 2014)

My hair is pretty long as well, but I shampoo it every 3-4 days. I don't wash my hair often because I believe it's helathy to let the natural oils from your roots reach your ends and it's also (rumored) that it promotes hair growth.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 16, 2014)

My hair used to be super-duper long and it would take me about an hour to wash all of it and comb it out. I just cut my hair short for the first time in like 10 years so now it takes less time to wash my hair...but I still spend a good bit of time in the shower singing and such.


----------



## kaylekayle (Dec 16, 2014)

Normally, maybe once or twice a week. Usually less in the wintertime but I'm trying to fade the blue out of my hair as quickly as possible, so lately it's been every other day.. but with LOTS of conditioner.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

kaylekayle said:


> Normally, maybe once or twice a week. Usually less in the wintertime but I'm trying to fade the blue out of my hair as quickly as possible, so lately it's been every other day.. but with LOTS of conditioner.



cant u cut the blue off??


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> Well:
> -Shampoo
> -Conditioner
> OR
> ...



So basically it takes a long time because of optional stuff you do, ok.

Shampoo and conditioning does not take long on it's own.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 16, 2014)

I never shower. At all. That's actually me in my avatar picture.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 16, 2014)

Consider their hair type as well but that seems a little much mermaid. lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Why is there no option for 'whenever I feel like it' which is like hardly ever. Maybe a few times a month

- - - Post Merge - - -

And what is 'every other day'


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> So basically it takes a long time because of optional stuff you do, ok.
> 
> Shampoo and conditioning does not take long on it's own.



thats wat manly men do

in fact we just smear our hair in the musk gland of a freshly killed deer


----------



## Leela (Dec 16, 2014)

I shampoo every day. I don't think it's doing anything bad to my hair, but if I notice any change I'll shampoo every other day instead. I couldn't go for longer than that with shampooing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Why is there no option for 'whenever I feel like it' which is like hardly ever. Maybe a few times a month
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And what is 'every other day'



'Every other day' means you do it one day, then you don't do it the next, then you do it the day after that, but not the day after _that_, etc


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Leela said:


> I shampoo every day. I don't think it's doing anything bad to my hair, but if I notice any change I'll shampoo every other day instead. I couldn't go for longer than that with shampooing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Ok thank you


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> So basically it takes a long time because of optional stuff you do, ok.
> 
> Shampoo and conditioning does not take long on it's own.


Depending on length and thickness shampoo and conditioner can take a while actually.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ahri said:


> Consider their hair type as well but that seems a little much mermaid. lol


I take good care if my hair. I have gotten lots of compliments on it's strength and health because of ithat. Plus I dye it a lot and my hair is naturally dry so I have to be extra careful.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 16, 2014)

I  do it daily.


----------



## Baumren (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeez, is there no middle-ground whatsoever between every other day and once a week? XD

I wash my hair every 4-5 days. One of the great advantages of cutting my hair almost boy-short is that I don't look like a greasy mess whenever I don't wash my head for more than 2 days. So I take advantage of it


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 17, 2014)

every 2 days bcoz my hair is a pain 2 wash
although i try not to wash it 2 much because of my stitches right now


----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 22, 2014)

I wash every 2-3 days. I've tried not washing for longer. I've even tried going no-poo for a while. If you don't know what no-poo means, then google it. I guarantee it's not what you think it is lol
I've tried everything under the sun, but what seems to work best for me is washing it every 2-3 days. I heard if you wash less, then your scalp will produce less oil. That didn't work for me. I was an oily, stinky mess for 2 months and lost SOOO much hair. I had to chop off over 8 inches of my hair which made me really sad, as I love my long hair. I have hair down to my hips again, and I'll never be doing that again >.> Some people are just born like this. My mom told me ever since I was a baby, I've always had a lot of hair and had an oily scalp. Kid you not, I was born with a full head of hair. It was long enough that they had to wash it and tie it. I got curls for dayz now.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

Everyday.

Gotta stay clean and tidy.


----------



## loubears (Dec 22, 2014)

i shampoo/condition every 2 days. my mood always depends on how good my hair looks 4 some reason


----------



## easpa (Dec 22, 2014)

eh normally I wash my hair every other day. We rarely have any hot water though so I don't really like doing it.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

The day you stop shampooing your hair the day you'll start to look like a grease bucket


----------

